# Leighton Dillard Memorial Carpet Race



## backinblck (Dec 17, 2009)

Many of you may know of Leighton, or atleast heard his tragic story. On the March 6, 2010 Leighton Dillard passed away on the drivers stand at the psycho nitro blast in Georgia. He died doing what he loved and always dreamed of doing. Racing with the big boys. Adam Drake was on the stand with Leighton when he passed. He discovered Carpet racing during the Off-road and dirt oval off season. We are hosting at the Nitro Toys and Hobbies Race plex a memorial race for a great man and Competitor. He helped bring Rc Racing back to our area and brought the RC Pro series to our Off-road track as well. The procedes from this event will go to his family. I am attching a flier that shows the classes and time for the races. This will be a 3 day event with the Mains ending Sunday afternoon and evening. If anyone would like to attand this Race/Benifit you can e-mail me at 
[email protected], my name is John Barnes and I would be glad to help with any information that I can. I thank all for taking the time to read this, and look forward to hearing from those of you who are interested in attending.

Sincerly Yours in Racing,
John Barnes


----------

